# Terminal - Entrer une valeur de variable au clavier



## noaho1143 (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 

nouveau sur ce forum, je souhaite entrer une valeur - le nom d'un dossier - dans un script Shell (BASH) destiné à créer des dossiers dans divers volumes, locaux et distants. Comment provoquer une entrée à l'invite (comme dans ssh). Je n'ai pas trouvé en tapant des mots clefs. Merci à tous.
PS : Il s'agit d'histoire de redirections < et de pipe mais je ne trouve pas la synthaxe. 
% Entrer le nom du dossier : (ici, l'utilisateur entre le nom) NomDe Dossier
% Créer le dossier etc....


----------



## ntx (14 Mars 2009)

Google est ton ami : Utilisation du shell bash



> 5.9.8.8. Les entrées / sorties de données
> 
> Tout langage de programmation qui se respecte dispose de possibilités d'entrée / sortie pour permettre la communication avec l'utilisateur de manière interactive, et le shell n'échappe pas à la règle.
> 
> ...


----------

